# McCarty a Bobcat?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looking for a veteran shooter in the expansion draft? Well, look no further than Boston Celtics forward Walter McCarty, who averaged 7.9 points per game this past season while shooting 38 percent from behind the three-point line. If the Celtics are forced to leave him unprotected, he could be a nice pick-up for the Bobcats.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_8327.shtml


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I personally do not like him. But he would be a good addition to a new franchise


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

its a shame that a guy like him cant stay with his team...hes a good backup...when you are in a 3 point situation...desperation late in games...he is another body that can shoot them...and he's tall.... i do believe Danny A puts him on unproctected...and he will be gone...i know i know...bobcats want young...they want Rodney White to be their small forward...i know..but Walter is a popular vet...and he comes cheap.... he will be in an orange uni next year


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He's a chucker who won't get any better.

But CHarlotee could probably pick him and trade him to O'Brien in Philly. Maybe Green or Salmons.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

That would be good news for Celtics fans, we want him out! The Celtics will be a better team without him. That roster spot is valuable for our rookies.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Speak for yourself, lochdoun*

Count me as one Celtic fan who hopes the Bobcats do not select McCarty in the draft.

Waltah may not "get any better," but you know what you're going to get from him, which is maximum effort and a three point threat who can harass guards and forwards on defense with his long arms. No, he is not a PF, and no, he cannot rebound particularly well, but he is cheap, and a solid veteran. He was just forced to play too many minutes in Boston, sometimes at the wrong position.

Charlotte would do good to grab him as they will need a few vets for the roster.

Philly would NEVER give up Salmons or Green for him, either.


----------

